# anything at sykes?



## bay slayer (May 26, 2008)

I was just wondering if there is anything good happining at bob sykes bridge I would like to try for some flounder or spanish. Also, are there any ly's to catch for bait?


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

reds, some spanish, flounder have been few and far between so far...lys have been there also


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

ive been out to the gulf breeze side of sykes every day for the the last week or so morning 9am till noonish spanish on alewives alive bestdead require some finesse gotchas if you want to wear out your arms casting flounder have been caught just not by me :banghead the guy caught his on cut bait that plus thedozens of croakers pinfish hardheads stingrays puffer fish sea robins and crabs. good luck i hope this helps:usaflag


----------

